# Would you please vote for Michael as Teen Angel?



## Marty (Nov 29, 2007)

If anyone has any time, can you please vote for Michael?

He is listed on TEEN ANGELS FOREVER IN THE LIGHT and he is in #5 position.

You click on this link

http://usa.ultimatetopsites.com/bin/topsit...eral&ID=220

and it will ask if you want to automatically vote and so you click on that

And the next page you see if you scroll way down, you will see Michael at #5

When you click on him, it takes you to his website where the banner below it will

say he is in number 5 and that is where you vote.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 29, 2007)

Done



(((HUGS)))


----------



## Barbie (Nov 29, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Marty-[/SIZE]

Just went and voted - hope he moves up. What a wonderful site!!

Barbie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 29, 2007)

Michael sure got my vote, and what a touching and beautiful site. (((hugs))) . Corinne


----------



## Leeana (Nov 29, 2007)

Of course Marty! I'll go vote right now


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 29, 2007)

another vote


----------



## CrescentMinis (Nov 29, 2007)

Another vote here for Michael.


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Nov 29, 2007)

I gladly voted for him as well. It looks like he was in 4th place now!


----------



## Candleliteranch (Nov 29, 2007)

I added my vote for Michael.



Bless your heart Marty


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 29, 2007)

Done,

Hugges and prayers coming your way.


----------



## Marty (Nov 29, 2007)

All those poor teens on there.....it's so sad to see so many stories of these young kids

You can ball your eyes out for days reading about all those kids

Thank you so much. I don't usually go there at all. Kimmy at Chaos Ranch takes care of these things for me thank goodness for her because it's just too hard for me and well she notified me about he was in 5th place. Kimmy is also going to add some tasteful Christmas decorations for him too. How sweet. Michael will love it.

How ironic. I decorated his grave today. What a place to have to go and decorate with Christmas decorations.





I think Michael is the perfect teen angel even though his halo is a bit tilted at times! :love

Thank you so much


----------



## minimama (Nov 29, 2007)

I voted too, but Michael will always be number 1 no matter what the vote says.


----------



## mininik (Nov 29, 2007)

He got my vote.


----------



## CyndiM (Nov 29, 2007)

I added my vote.


----------



## Bassett (Nov 29, 2007)

I will try again tomorrow. Mine never fully loaded so I don't know if I'm in or not. I waited a good 20 minutes while I was on the phone so I did give it plenty of time. Will try later.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 29, 2007)

Another vote





((hugs))


----------



## mydaddysjag (Nov 29, 2007)

Michael got my vote


----------



## Reble (Nov 29, 2007)

Your forum family should be able to vote for Michael

to become number one perfect teen



in the light...Got my vote...


----------



## lvponies (Nov 29, 2007)

Not sure if I voted or not? Do we just click on his link and that's the vote? I did that, but it doesn't tell you that you voted? Did I do it right? Really wanted to vote so want to make sure I did it right.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 29, 2007)

I think I voted I followed the instructions and must admit I am WEAK I took a quick glance at the first page and couldnt look anymore I voted and had to leave it is just to painful I cant even comprehend.

Marty you honestly are my hero- to be able to go on and be a mom and wife for your family shows how truly amazing you are. To think of what you do on a daily basis and then to think that I get caught up in the immature drama and rumors and hurtful things that those that really dont matter to me in any way shape or form start~I am ashamed I allow others to waste my feelings and my day on such nonsense

It is all so totally insignificant and such a waste of time. Going to Michaels site helped remind me of that.

And you are truly an inspiration to me with your strength, humor and ability to still be such a loving and caring beautiful woman. I am so grateful to call you a friend and to have you in my life!


----------



## MiniforFaith (Nov 29, 2007)

Michael got my vote..He already is the # 1 Teen Angel in my book and always will be!!


----------



## Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Consider my vote in,

And, I defy anyone to try to scan all the pages with a dry eye. What a beautiful site.

Thank you Marty.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Nov 29, 2007)

lvponies said:


> Not sure if I voted or not? Do we just click on his link and that's the vote? I did that, but it doesn't tell you that you voted? Did I do it right? Really wanted to vote so want to make sure I did it right.



Same with me. . .

I clicked on his link, scrolled down, and clicked, but just wasn't sure if it was right. I sure hope it was.


----------



## AngieA (Nov 29, 2007)

I think I voted a few times...as I was not sure if they were really going thru...Its ok I don't think the voting police will come get me....Michael is number 1 always....anyway!!!!!!!!! Love ya Marty....


----------



## FoRebel (Nov 29, 2007)

I voted!!!


----------



## Chpmnk1 (Nov 29, 2007)

Done, another vote here too. And the website was absolutely beautiful! definitely brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Chaos Ranch (Nov 29, 2007)

Aw Marty











Ya'll can vote every single day if you want to. It's an on-going thing. You can read all about it on the main Teen angels website. The easiest way to vote is to go to www.mymichaelgarrison.com and once the page loads, scroll all the way to the bottom of the page, you'll see the graphic with the angel and it will give his current ranking beside the angel, click on it and it will pop open a new webpage (you may have to hold the Shift or Ctrl key down if you have a pop up blocker) and you can click on the first sentence. (The second one doesn't cast a vote, it just takes you to the website.)

We are going to bring Christmas to his website this year... I ask any of you that have animated candles, or tasteful, elegant animations or decorations that you would like to share, please email them to me at [email protected] and I will share them with Marty and we'll pick some of them to put on his site.







lvponies said:


> Not sure if I voted or not? Do we just click on his link and that's the vote? I did that, but it doesn't tell you that you voted? Did I do it right? Really wanted to vote so want to make sure I did it right.









Yup. That's the way to do it. Just click on the sentence that says .......

Click here to enter Teen Angels Forever in the Light and your vote will automatically be counted.

Then it will take you to the main page of Teen Angels Forever in the Light while counting your vote.


----------



## Mona (Nov 29, 2007)

You got my vote too Marty.


----------



## hrselady (Nov 29, 2007)

got my vote!!


----------



## Marty (Nov 29, 2007)

_Marty you honestly are my hero- to be able to go on and be a mom and wife for your family shows how truly amazing you are. _

Sorry to burst your bubble Leese but you are way off base. Truth be told I am so weak and pathetic most days, cry, scream for Michael all the time, telling him to get back home. I'm bitter and hateful towards people that drink and use drugs and that's on my good days especially when they think it's funny I hate that a lot. I save my really bad days for fighting for more strict laws and don't get me started on parents that abuse their children I hate them too. Just trying to keep the family unit together is a full time chore when everyone is always on an emotional roller coaster up and down every day here. So don't think I"m amazing, quite the opposite, looser here, not a hero, but I sure could use one already. Any heros welcome. Please apply for the job.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 29, 2007)

Marty,

Michael is very proud of you, I just know it.





And yes, I voted!


----------



## Chpmnk1 (Nov 29, 2007)

oh marty... but yet you do keep on going. And you brighten our days with your stories and comments, at least mine for sure. But I think you are definitely one very strong woman who keeps going for those around her. You won't change our opinions of you, no way. nu uh I think we all look for your posts,



, I do. ((((HUGS!!!)))))

Lisa


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 30, 2007)

Marty,

I am honored to be able to vote for Michael! What a beautiful site and what a great idea!

Hugs for you, Marty!


----------



## twister (Nov 30, 2007)

I voted for Michael too





Yvonne


----------



## Marylou (Nov 30, 2007)

Just saw this and voted. Marty, I've known you since 2001 and have always admired your talent and your love of your boys. Your humour got me through some very rough times. I'm sure Michael is beaming down with pride at what you have done.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 30, 2007)

Marty said:


> _Marty you honestly are my hero- to be able to go on and be a mom and wife for your family shows how truly amazing you are. _
> 
> Just trying to keep the family unit together is a full time chore when everyone is always on an emotional roller coaster up and down every day here. So don't think I"m amazing, quite the opposite, looser here, not a hero, but I sure could use one already.


Marty then QUIT ARGUING and look in the mirror you will see THE HERO IS THERE

you are keeping your family together while being human and there is nothing more anyone else can do and that is more then many could do

and thru it all... you are there for others thinking of them writing little notes or sending happy emails keeping a sense of humor (even if it seems a rarity to you)

you can deny it all you want but.. dont you know by now how STUBBORN I CAN BE.. you my flip flop wearing beach boy loving friend will not win this argument I THINK YOU ARE AMAZING and so AMAZING YOU ARE!


----------



## Equuisize (Nov 30, 2007)

...........another vote cast, for Michael.

So many children on that site, lost to all, forever.

What a nice place to memorialize them!


----------



## Miniv (Nov 30, 2007)

You got it, Marty!


----------



## TangoMango (Nov 30, 2007)

I voted too, what a beautiful site.


----------



## Robin1 (Nov 30, 2007)

I think I voted a few times



since it didn't say that you voted I wasn't sure and went back to try again.





Marty,

You are stronger than you think you are. You have said that you want to hear from Michael, you did when you knew that Michael wanted you to light up the place for Christmas, don't doubt it!!!








Robin


----------



## anita (Nov 30, 2007)

Michael got my vote !

A


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 30, 2007)

Marty I voted and it said he is in 4th place...


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## Southern_Heart (Nov 30, 2007)

Got my vote, The site is very beautiful but so sad.

Joyce


----------



## LittleRibbie (Nov 30, 2007)

Got my vote !! Visiting this site makes me want to pick up the phone and call all my nieces and nephews...just to say hi !! What a beautiful site to memorialize these young children.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Nov 30, 2007)

You have my vote or maybe two or three not sure but anyway wherever Michael ends up he is our #1 angel anyway. He makes all of us more grateful everyday.


----------



## Kathy2m (Nov 30, 2007)

MINE TOO, Kathy


----------



## sfmini (Nov 30, 2007)

Done. He is number 3 now. I'll vote again from home.


----------



## HaazeMinis (Nov 30, 2007)

Michael got my vote!





Such a sad website though!








(((HUGS)))

Jeri


----------



## bfogg (Nov 30, 2007)

Bonnie


----------



## SilverDollar (Nov 30, 2007)

He got my vote, too. Looks like he went back to 4th place. I'll vote from work, too. I couldn't even read the site...so sad. I've read Michael's site and it had me in tears from the start, even though it is a beautiful tribute. No one should have to lose a child.


----------



## ClickMini (Nov 30, 2007)

Michael got my vote! That is the saddest site ever! All of those children. WAH!!!


----------



## Valerie (Nov 30, 2007)

Added another vote!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Nov 30, 2007)

I voted last night. Guess I can vote again today?



SilverDollar said:


> He got my vote, too. Looks like he went back to 4th place. I'll vote from work, too. I couldn't even read the site...so sad. I've read Michael's site and it had me in tears from the start, even though it is a beautiful tribute. No one should have to lose a child.


Yes, Michael's site is a beautiful site and loving tribute. I read it months ago when I joined this forum, and cried uncontrollably for the whole time. I agree, no one should have to lose a child.



Our niece lost her two daughters (all the children she had) in a house fire nearly a month ago. These things are so unfair, and make you wonder "why"


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Nov 30, 2007)

I voted for our precious angel. The website is so beautiful.

God bless,

Joan


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 30, 2007)

got my vote too! no matter what the end result, Michael is #1 on Lil Beginnings!





and Marty you listen to your friends here - you may not feel like it but you ARE our hero!





what you said about screaming and yelling at him to get back home really struck a chord... i did it too.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 30, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]I did it. right now he's in 4th place.[/SIZE]

Christy


----------



## Dairygirl (Dec 1, 2007)

Got my vote too.


----------



## CyndiD (Dec 1, 2007)

I just voted....


----------



## Mercysmom (Dec 1, 2007)

I voted for Michael... and his webpage makes me cry everytime I see it...

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## bcody (Dec 1, 2007)

I put my vote in Marty.


----------



## FFFoxyGal (Dec 1, 2007)

Marty ,.my dear,....I love you as well,....

You were my rock ,..when I was so confused and needed somene,..and you gave me the will power to keep going,....

foolishly,....I left this wonderful group of people,..you guys ,..on my own pity trip,.....

I voted Marty,.....Michael was so very beautiful,..just like his mama,....

I am here for you Marty,..and from now on,..I ALWAYS will be,.....

Love ya forever,....Terri


----------



## LaraP (Dec 1, 2007)

What a beautiful website.. Michael has my vote.

Lara


----------



## dreammountainminis (Dec 1, 2007)

Marty,

I voted also , what a beautiful site you made for him...


----------



## misfitminis (Dec 1, 2007)

I just voted for Michael.

I first looked at your website on Christmas Eve of last year. I cried and cried.

God Bless You!


----------



## MInx (Dec 1, 2007)

Marty, did I tell you I voted for Michael? I voted for Michael..

What a beautiful idea.

Maxine


----------



## Vicky Texas (Dec 1, 2007)

Marty

You got my Vote.. maybe several times. I did not get it, so kept doing it over and over.

Then found the directions, Thank You Kim for your help. So I did it.. Hey I will email this

to all my other friends and family and have them to vote too.

Michael's got to win..

Vicky


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 1, 2007)

Got my vote too!!! What a heartbreaking site......


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Dec 1, 2007)

Count me in!!!!

I know the holidays are especially hard, but know we are here for you.

Kelly


----------



## River1018 (Dec 2, 2007)

Voted


----------



## Charlene (Dec 2, 2007)

michael's got my vote!!!


----------

